# Hey FE!!



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey, FE, do you sell any latex wounds?? I need to get some for next weekend (short notice I know) and I was hoping to not have to drive into Spirit. we need facial wounds like Linda Blair has and some gross teeth. Please let me know because I'd much rather purchase it from you.:jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry Beth, no woulds this year. I do have corpse and decayed veneers that are pretty sweet.
If you want some inexpensive wounds, you can use woochies.
My local costume shop has them. You could give her (Ellan ) a call and I'm sure she'll give you a good price. Just tell her I sent you.
















517-764-5893


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

He is married, does that count?


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I ordered the corpse ones. Does your friend have any way that I can view her items?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Didn't think of that...probably not.
You can go here and look at what I'm talking about.
www.cinemasecrets.com


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Those are amazing!!!!! Does she carry that same line? I would much rather give her the business if I can get what I want!! I'd like to order today so that it gives me a week!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

She does carry some of the stuff, depends on what it is you want.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I need two (2) shredded, a slit throat, the oozing wound, everlasting kiss & stitched plus anything needed to apply the stuff.


----------

